# Cascade First Harvest



## wdrummond (18/8/08)

Hello Everyone

first of all I must say how helpful everyone has been in my previous posts.

The time has come for me to make my first AG brew and I was thinking of doing something nice. I love Cascade's First Harvest and without using fresh hops (would have no idea where to get them in Perth) I was thinking of making something similar.

Can anyone recommend a recipe that they know of or some ingredients to keep an eye out for to make a similar style? If its not exact I wont be too upset. 

If anyone feels that this recipe would be too complicated for a NOOB I would welcome any comments and alternative recipes.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## sinkas (18/8/08)

Dude,
the recipe uses fresh/green/raw hops, that are not generally available, unless you have access to that, maybe just try brewing a malty IPA


----------



## 0M39A (18/8/08)

sinkas said:


> Dude,
> the recipe uses fresh/green/raw hops, that are not generally available, unless you have access to that, maybe just try brewing a malty IPA



I wouldnt exactly say that first harvest (speaking of this years vintage, last years was pretty similar) is exactly malty, and its not an ipa either...

as far as brewing something at home similar, you'll be battling unless you brew AG. its reasonably light in body, but its hops do set it apart, being fresh and not dried. give it a bit of a grassy taste. not sure what they used in the 08 release. obviously some cascade in there, but something else hanging around as well.


----------



## nick_lavender (18/8/08)

Hey Wdrummond,

I'd suggest that you attempt an all grain 'american pale ale' as your first brew.

Although not exactly the same as the cascade first harvest, its not that different, and I think a great first ag brew. I think you'l enjoy the cascade hops!

Good luck

Cheers,


----------

